# Wiederbelebung GT Tempest



## Boramaniac (27. Mai 2012)

Mein neues altes Tempest: 

















Vorher sah es in etwa so aus:




Quelle: www.castom.de

Moin,

ich habe mich an einem ausgedienten GT Tempest vergriffen...

Die Story: Einer meiner Kunden führte mich durch seine heiligen Hallen und zwischen mehreren zusammengestellten Rädern, entdeckte ich ein verdächtiges Triangel. Ein GT. Ein Tempest. Alurahmen. Ich fragte, ob es ein Kundenrad sei. Nein, es wartete auf seine letzte fahrt - zum Schrott. Nix da, dachte ich, dann soll es lieber in meinen heiligen Schrauberhallen überwintern. Somit habe ich es vor seinem letzten Gang bewahrt... 

Das Projekt geisterte mir immer mal wieder durch den Kopf. Und somit nahm auch die konkrete Vorstellung mehr und mehr Gestalt an. Eine neue 8er Alfine oxidierte hier doch noch rum, die könnte da rein. Dann kam ich auf die Idee, mir wieder gelochte Felgen dafür zu holen und einen Ballon-Racer zu bauen. Leider gab es nur noch eine einzige Felge in braun eloxiert. Und die lag auch noch in HongKong. Egal, dann mußte eben das Rahmendesign später angepasst werden. Also 2 Felgen - braun und schwarz - aus Fernost geordert, an anderer Stelle noch die braun eloxierte Kurbel und Sattelstütze um den Globus schicken lassen. Whow, was ein Glück - Felge, Kurbel, Stütze - alles ein und die selbe Farbe. Also, die Alfine in die braune Felge eingespeicht, die Miche Primato-Nabe bekam die schwarze Felge zugesprochen, noch sportlich einen 60er BigApple hinten und einen 55er vorne montiert - fertig war der Laufradsatz.

Hmm, was fehlte? Natürlich der passende Steuersatz. Und zwar diesmal ein CK! Ich wollte schon immer einen besitzen - nur des 'Habenwollens' wegen. Also einen in der amerikanischen Bucht gefischt, dazu noch einen Ledersattel und die Propalm-Griffe in der selben Lederfarbe. X-Pedale ließ ich mir aus England kommen. Einen GT-Lenker gab' es hier günstig in der Bucht. Hmm, aber irgendwo mußte hier doch auch noch eine HS33 liegen. Gesucht, gefunden. Also war das Bremsen gesichert. Beim Stöbern fand ich auch gleich einen Surly-Kettenspanner. Die Suche nach einem farblich passenden Vorbau in braun eloxiert erwies sich als wirklich schwierig. Doch wer nicht aufgiebt wird fündig, ein Schmuckstück deutscher Ingenieurskunst: der Kodex. Somit sollten soweit alle Teile für den Umbau vorhanden sein. 

Mir kam aber der Gedanke, die Züge in den Rahmen zu verlegen. Also wurden passende Öffnungen dafür gesetzt, überflüssige Zugführungen entfernt, eine neue Führung für die Bremsleitung nach hinten an der Hinterbaustrebe geschweißt... In der Tretlagerschale wurden die kleinen Öffnungen zum Unterrohr und zur Hinterbaustrebe etwas aufgedremelt, damit der Schaltzug genug Platz findet. Ein Patronen-Innenlager fiel somit natürlich aus. Und da ich die unbedingt die braun eloxierte Vierkant-Kurbel behalten wollte, fiel auch ein Exentriker aus. Tja, was soll ich sagen, ich mußte in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir ein Innenlager von White Industries über den großen Teich verschiffen lassen. Eine Alu-Starrgabel fand sich schnell hier in der Bucht.

Jetzt mußte aber noch eine passende Farbe her. Babyblau war ja das letzte Mal, also was anderes. Da ja die Felgen unterschiedliche Farben haben, wollte ich den Rahmen dahingehend farblich anpassen. Also wurde die obere Hälfte vom Oberrohr, die untere Hälfte vom Unterrohr, das Steuerrohr sowie die Gabel in marrakkesch-braun, der Rest in glanzschwarz lackiert. Somit wird die braune Felge von der schwarzen Farbe des Hinterbaus liebevoll umgarnt, die schwarze Felge dann von der braunen Farbe der Gabel. 

Und wenn der ganze Kram eh schon zum Lacker meines Vertrauens - DANKE TINO! - ist, dann können auch gleich die Halterungen der HS33 etwas von der Farbe abbekommen: die vordere eben das besagte braun, die für die hintere Bremse schwarz. Es soll ja zum Rahmen passen.

Die Montage aller Parts lief eigentlich ohne große Probleme ab, da ich mir vorher ja schon reichlich Gedanken gamcht hatte. Das Einstellen der HS33 bei einer 46er Felgenbreite in einem normalen Rahmen war etwas triggy, aber auch das habe ich hinbekommen.

Nun würde ich mich ueber Ein kurzes Statement von Euch freuen.

Edit: ich will nochmal das Gesamtgewicht incl. Pedalen nachreichen: 13,3kg

Gruß Bora


----------



## esp262 (27. Mai 2012)

ich hätte den rahmen glaub ich so komplet braun gemacht und die anbautteile schwarz

aber dein rad 
sonst echt schick
CK will ichauch haben.... irgendwannmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (27. Mai 2012)

Moin esp,

ich hätte den Rahmen sicher komplett in braun lackieren lassen, wenn ich beide Felgen in braun bekommen hätte. Aber der Hersteller selbst hatte nur noch eine einzige und somit wollte ich einen optisch optimalen Kompromiss finden.

Was sagen die GT-Freaks zu meiner "Vergewaltigung" - zumal ich es nicht historisch korrekt wieder aufgebaut habe - oder geht es gerade noch gnädig durch? 

Gruß Bora


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2012)

Da Du ja unbedingt auch meine Meinung hören möchtest.  Mir gefällt es nicht. 

Es geht mir da nicht um die Farbe, oder dass es ein SSP ist. Es ist einfach die Ausführung. Wenn Du den Lack dezent hättest übergehen lassen, wäre die Farbgestaltung für mich in Ordnung gewesen. Dann hätte es sogar etwas gehabt. So sieht es einfach nach Spraydose im Keller aus. 

Warum Du aber innenverlegte Züge haben wolltest, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich.  Das Rad wird für den Einsatzzweck (Stadt) sicher halten. Aber Dir muss schon klar sein, dass Du den Rahmen an den Stellen schwächst. Es ist zwar "nur" ein Tempest, aber ein anderer Einsatzzweck als für die Stadt wird nicht mehr gehen. Letzt endlich ist es Dein Rad und Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## Hoppes (27. Mai 2012)

Ich finds richtig geil! 
Mal was anderes! Stimmig


----------

